# Hello everyone



## Parman (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi all

I am new to the forum and thought I should introduce myself.

I have just upgraded from a bean-to-cup machine to a used Rancilio S26 commercial I bought for a give away price unseen at auction.

I was very surprised when I collected as it doesn't seem the Rancilio has been used more than a handful of times and on stripping down its like brand new inside.

Even using shop bought ground coffee it makes the bean-to-cup taste like dish water.

I no need to find a decent grinder, I could kick myself as there was one in the same auction which I guess came from the same place but I didn't bid as it was in a lot with other catering stuff I didn't want.

Advice on a good entry level grinder would be good if anyone can point me int he right direction.

James


----------



## oddknack (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi James, welcome to the forum. Perhaps browse through the old posts and the search function, and keep your eyes on the sales section, you will be forming opinions on grinders in no time! For me the decisions were how many coffees did I want to be making, how close to ideal did I want these coffees to be, how much time did I want to invest in the process, and then how much cash could I dare part with. Once I had an idea on these things, the specific equipment was easier to zero in on!


----------

